
Plundervolt: Software-Based Fault Injection Attacks Against Intel SGX [pdf] - throw0101a
https://regmedia.co.uk/2019/12/10/plundervolt_paper.pdf
======
throw0101a
This seems to be the original paper that a lot of news reports are based on. I
found it at:

* [https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/10/intel_sgx_youve_bee...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/10/intel_sgx_youve_been_plunderstruck/)

See also today's announced vulnerabilities:

* [https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/security-center/defa...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/security-center/default.html)

"Plundervolt" is under CVE-2019-11157 and INTEL-SA-00289:

* [https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/security-center/advi...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/security-center/advisory/intel-sa-00289.html)

